# looking for a western unimount 6 1/2 std for my 99 jeep cherokee



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a 99 jeep cherokee and can get the truck side wiring, control and mount new. im looking for the plowside pump etc. its the unimount western 6 1/2 std blade not the s/u blade. im in north nj and will drive 1-2 hours maybe more in one direction. if you are only selling the whole set up that might be fine to . you can just pm if you have anything. thanks and happy 4th


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a Meyers lift frame for the XJ, Meyers part # 10883, never been used, has the light towers. I purchased everything used from a guy who custom built his own mount/lift frame. It was sitting in his garage, never used, no rust


----------

